# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello!

## Eelko-Jan

Hi all,

Just wanted to say hello and mention that I will primarily be asking questions about Bloomberg related problems since the Bloomberg helpdesk is totally useless with Excel!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Eelko,

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

